# dead river



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

fished the dead river near 550 and the old power house. got a few 'bows on a caddis. nice day to fish. got drowned in camp last night.


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

no trout for me latley but caught a nice 30 inch pike though down from the bridge. Looking forward to some brookies in nice fall colors pretty soon though


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

AceMcbanon said:


> Looking forward to some brookies in nice fall colors pretty soon though


I hear ya there, last year at this time they were already well into the process of changing, seems a little more delayed this year. I guess the lake got pretty warm this year, that means longer till freeze up and more lake effect snow!


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you guys ever get into the lake run brookies? I've seen pictures of fish in the 4-5lb range from Canadian waters but haven't heard or seen anything lately of MI waters and those beauties.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I've actually caught a splake in the saint clair river. I want to try for splake u here. But from what I hear the splake don't actually spawn in rivers, but on beachs in about 10 ft of water. Kayaking and smelt patterns with class 4 sinking line might work.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

redneckdan said:


> I've actually caught a splake in the saint clair river. I want to try for splake u here. But from what I hear the splake don't actually spawn in rivers, but on beachs in about 10 ft of water. Kayaking and smelt patterns with class 4 sinking line might work.


I think the Splake do go up the rivers, check this out. Whether they actually spawn or not I don't know. Check out post # 9 by the bait shop guy. Sheds a little light.

Dan


----------



## Yukon_45 (Sep 21, 2004)

I believe Coaster Brooktrout are what he is refering to guys.


----------



## SteveO (Sep 2, 2005)

When, What should I use and where should I fish the Dead River this fall? I'm new to fishing the Dead River and could use some advice
Thanks


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

There is not much happening in the dead these days. If your a new student at NMU, you'll see me and some other M-S guys around fishing, I'd be glad to show you around some. Keep in mind the up andromideous (sp*) fishing is very different than lake michigan tribs. Good luck and see you around.


----------



## SteveO (Sep 2, 2005)

fished the dead near 550 yesterday got nothing saw nothing, perhaps closer to the mouth there are some fish? Let me know where a good spot is


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

Fished from the falls to the mouth this morning, and went 2 for 2, a 6 inch rainbow and a 27 inch stick. Only place i have caught a salmon so far is the LW and it was a couple small humpies


----------



## scotchass (Jul 10, 2004)

you marquette area guys know anyone who lives on saukhead lake or has access to it?


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Scotchass - I have a buddy who has a camp on Saulks Head Lake, I have fished it many times. I do not have an open invite but when I want to go I usually can get on. Unless you know someone gaining access is difficult at best.


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

Been down to the Dead last week adn saw a couple of salmon that were already bronze. Spoke to a friend who saw a few go up the waerfalls near the old power plant. I hope that someday the Dead will return to he prior glory.
 U.P. Whackmaster


----------

